# Yamaha RX-V467 strange issue



## nikica (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello forum,

I have noticed a strange issue lately. Before I start to write about my audio issues, let me say that I have used my HI-FI system a lot.

I currently own Yamaha RX-v467 receiver with Harman/Kardon HKTS 16 5.1 speakers.

This components are now 2 years old and recently I have noticed that when I start Yamaha Front Right and Surround Right speakers don't work or work very quietly. After couple of minutes they start to work normally, like they are slowly rising volume.

When I tried with the test tone, the tone couldn't be heard on the Surround Right speaker. I have then added some volume and then it started to work.

Yesterday, I had a slightly different situation, the front right speaker was quiet at start but the Surround Right speaker worked properly. It looks like some random speaker issue including front right and surround right speaker.

I have cut wires on both sides because of oxidation, but still no luck.

I have also switched cables and speakers and it seems to be related with the Yamaha speaker connectors.

Is this a faulty Yamaha unit and what can I do now since the warranty is not valid anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a faulty component or connection within the Yamaha.


----------

